# Filme/Serien von Netflix runterladen



## ScarefaceKlaus (23. November 2015)

[SIZE=9pt]Hallo ihr,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]ich möchte mir gerne von Netflix bestimmte Filme und Serien auf meinen Laptop runterladen und nicht die ganze Zeit streamen. Habs schon mit der Freeware activepresenter versucht, allerdings war das viel zu umständlich! Geht das denn nicht einfacher? Hat jemand einen guten Tipp? Danke![/SIZE]


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2015)

http://www.computerbase.de/2015-09/streaming-wieso-netflix-keinen-offline-modus-bietet/

 

Wieso Netflix keinen Offline-Modus bietet


----------



## bkeleanor (23. November 2015)

Habe mich nie mit audials anfreunden können. zu umständlich und hat mir auch nicht die gewünschte qualität geliefert.


----------



## ScarefaceKlaus (24. November 2015)

@bkeleanor: Kannst du mir vielleicht noch eine andere Software als von audials empfehlen, mit der du besser klar kommst?


----------



## bkeleanor (24. November 2015)

Leider nicht


----------



## Thomy88 (24. November 2015)

Moin,

 

ich Empfehle dir auch Amazon Prime, einfach wechseln und du hast was du wolltest!

Ich nutze Netfix und Amazon, das ist meine Lösung


----------



## Jazzmiiin (3. Februar 2016)

Hallihallo,

ich hatte ebenfalls eine Frage zum Thema Serienaufnahme gestellt (http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/208989-software-mit-automatischer-serien-mitschnitt-funktion/) und wurde dann zu diesem Thread hier verwiesen  Leider wird meine Frage nicht beantwortet, deshalb versuche ich es einfach nochmal, also...

...also ich suche nicht nach irgendeinem Programm, mit denen man Filme aufnehmen kann. Da habe ich schon etliche ausprobiert. Ich bin konkret auf der Suche nach einer Software, die Folge für Folge einer Serie automatisch mitschneiden kann (beim streamen läuft ja am Ende einer Folge gleich die nächste an) und diese dann in einzelne Videodateien abspeichert. Danke.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2016)

Die Verbreitung und Verlinkung einer Software, die entgegen den Möglichkeiten und Nutzungsbestimmungen der Streaminganbieter den Download der geschützten Inhalte ermöglicht, möchte ich hier aber weder im Thread sehen noch per PN verteilt "hören". Das heißt, die Anfrage wird schwierig zu beantworten. ^^


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2016)

er könnte es ja mit normaler software/hardware aufnehmen, auslesen und sich dann stunden dran ransetzen und schneiden. und am ende hoffen, das man ihn net verknackt ^^


----------



## JudithBird (4. Februar 2016)

Hi, ich wollte hier auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben. Also soweit ich weiß ist das Mitschneiden von Videos ja grundsätzlich erlaubt (Recht auf Privatkopie usw.), also eine Abmahnung wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen kann eigentlich nicht drohen, solange man die Filme nur für den eigenen Bedarf verwendet! Aber man verstößt vielleicht gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen der Dienste und kann gesperrt werden. Bevor man also mit so einem "Video-Streaming-Rekorder" Videos aufnimmt/mitschneidet müsste man erstmal in den AGBs nachlesen....


----------



## kai-f (6. Februar 2016)

Moin,

 

ich Empfehle dir auch Amazon Prime, einfach wechseln und du hast was du wolltest!

Ich nutze Netfix und Amazon, das ist meine Lösung 

 

Naja so halb ne 
Das Angebot bei beiden ist gewaltig unterschiedlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2016)

Netflix hat komplett OT, Prime dagegen kaum. Dafür hat letzterer Dienst mehr (aktuelle) Filme zur Auswahl. Hab auch beides, nutze aber eher Netflix (weil ich das Layout auch ansprechender finde).


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2016)

Letzter Beitrag gelöscht.

War irgendwas an meinem Hinweis nicht nachzuvollziehen?
Neuer Account, gleich ein Link zum "Problem". Haltet ihr uns für bescheuert?


----------

